# Razor Blades on Yeti Handles



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's one way to stop a thief! 

"It's a fishing line cutter" 

I've owned my blue/orange yeti for almost a year now, and someone stole my white Coleman out of my truck a few weeks ago. Yeti was locked of course and they didn't even try


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Get that blood swabbed for DNA. Molesting a Yeti should be a felony.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*good strong trebles are better*

Plus, you catch the crook. *Get behind me old devil!* I am not supposed to make evil suggestions.

It is easy enough to keep your stuff safe with cable and a lock.

Traps are probably illegal and could easily lead to a serious law suit plus you might hook yourself, friend or family member.

Maybe a sign in your yard or boat saying Booby traps--Beware would help.

Thieves sure make honest lives tougher.

Might get a DNA match from the blood.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Problem... in this day and time, the crook can sue you and get more than just your YETI if'n they get hurt.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Or if they are the vengeful type, you could find your boat, truck and/or house burnt to the ground.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Dunt, bye Dunt.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Hi Dunt, bye Dunt.


You have a way of making friends....


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Hi Dunt, bye Dunt.


He must've hacked into Splittines cloud photo account.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang I missed it!!


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

That's a felony in some states FYI.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd forget and whack off my fingers.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

NKlamerus said:


> That's one way to stop a thief!
> 
> "It's a fishing line cutter"
> 
> I've owned my blue/orange yeti for almost a year now, and someone stole my white Coleman out of my truck a few weeks ago. Yeti was locked of course and they didn't even try



Sad. Got what was coming to em! I had an old 300 quart I used for fishing offshore, went inside to grab a bite to eat, came out and some sorry sucker stole it. It was the yeti before yeti was ever around! Now, it'll cost me an arm and a leg to replace that thing!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it. If things started going missing around my house, I’d do it . 
Just what every thief needs.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Most of the time, it doesn't take much to deter thieves.*

There is a bible verse (somebody help me out here) about sinners hating the light. Remember, light is good for honest folks and those honest folks who might stoop to larceny.

I recently installed several solar motion sensing lights and they are fantastic. I'm sure somebody sells a similar product with an alarm function. I had a wireless motion sensor on my drive before I installed a gate. Something like the gate alarm installed around your boat would work but you'd better make sure you don't leave any bait aboard cause ***** will keep you up all night.

*Remember, life is tough and meth is expensive.*


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Heads Up!

I believe you can have booby traps and such on your property in Florida? But, there must be a minimum size sign on your property visible from the public right a way.
Something like “Enter at Own Risk”.

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------

